# On-Road Racing In Columbia Missouri



## amtceo (Mar 13, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is a fast growing on-road track in Columbia Missouri. We race every Sunday next to Home Depot starting at 12 noon. The track is under a giant roof that Home Depot uses to store lumber outside so we race rain or shine. We currently have about 20-30 racers each week and hope to keep growing. Come out and join us for some very good racing action. If you want more info please check out our website, or you can post here. Thanks

www.columbiathunder.org

Phil Armstrong
Columbia Thunder RC Club Board Member


----------

